# 1/2/09 report



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice day so out to the beach. that salt air is the best way to nurse a head cold and congestion. and a hot toddy. mostly went just to relax, but since i havent wet a line in awhile, took the poles along. trevor had fun chasing bobos up and down the surf line. none bit though. they were like little missiles going all the way up to within a few feet of the shoreline. i swear if i had a cast net, i might have bagged a few, lol. 

anyway, had two lines set out, with fresh dead shreemps. got their about 1:30, south wind about 5-8 knots, water clear except for a little weed line about 60-70 yards out. managed one red, probably about 30 inches, didnt bring the tape. was east of portofino.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done guys! Pretty red:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like another good day on the beach. Thanks for sharing your catch. Gene


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Nice! And some great pics:clap


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Pretty clean looking red glad you had some fun, water looks pretty clean I knew I should have went:doh thanks for sharing Dwayne


----------



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch, great day and good on you.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

what a pretty fish!! congratulations:clap


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

They sure look pretty when they come out of the gulf. Nice fish.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks guys, it was nice to finally get out. yeah the water was nice and catchin a red added to the niceness (is that a word?) just dropped trev off at balalex in his boat. maybe he can add to his own niceness.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a good day.

Thanks for the report.:toast


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful photos, Fred. We went to the beach too. My wife wanted to go for a walk and so I suggested she walk and I walk along the beach and fish. She took our parrot for a walk on the beach, and I fished. Had not fished at the beach in years, but I bounced a pompano jig along the bottom on a gorgeous day. No pompano, but two bonitos. They were 5 and 7 or 8 lbs. The latter took a long time to land. Beautiful fish but no photos. Next time will bring a camera.


----------

